# OG Black Phantom in Scottsdale



## Schwinny (Mar 31, 2021)

__





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 1, 2021)

Wondering about the brake lever? Script on right side? Isn't script on top on left side?


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 1, 2021)

My son has started imagining great things about this bike. Cleaning, riding and then selling after awhile.
Looking at the comps here in the sales and sold areas, similar look be asked and sold between 700-1100.
Where do you think this stands?


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 1, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Wondering about the brake lever? Script on right side? Isn't script on top on left side?



Not sure of course, but have I heard of these being sold as right and left side? maybe that's the issue?
It doesn't look like anybody has done any cleanup or replacement of parts....


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 1, 2021)

Replacement porkchop and lever are bicycle bones repops.... bikes pretty rough, $1000 tops and that's on higher side in my opinion....seat is wrong also I believe...


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 1, 2021)

Pass ... Too much


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 1, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Replacement porkchop and lever are bicycle bones repops.... bikes pretty rough, $1000 tops and that's on higher side in my opinion....seat is wrong also I believe...



Aaah, I see that now....
Its been for sale for two months and he's lowered his expectations once already....


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> My son has started imagining great things about this bike. Cleaning, riding and then selling after awhile.
> Looking at the comps here in the sales and sold areas, similar look be asked and sold between 700-1100.
> Where do you think this stands?



The bike is rough and over the money. Like BFG said some repo parts and wrong seat. I see no meat on the bone for a flip here. V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 1, 2021)

Well... there's a lesson coming one way or the other.
He sent the guy a $650 offer


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 1, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Well... there's a lesson coming one way or the other.
> He sent the guy a $650 offer



And if he says no now, tell him ok, offer stands for awhile if you change your mind!


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 1, 2021)

Turns out, he is an old bike guy and has several old clunkers for sale.
Bottom line is $800 on that one and then showed me a sweet Monark clunker for "less' and he says there is a green phantom for sale local also, asking $900....
Found it, and I'll post it too... what the hey.
No go for my son on this one. I'll bet he gets the bug and ends up with an old cool clunker for around 200.


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 1, 2021)

Lol that's @KevinsBikes bike and it's already listed here on the cabe








						Withdrawn - 1950 Schwinn Phantom | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

$1500 shipped.    Rides very nice.  Serviced rear hub and front axle, rides very smooth and rear hub stops on a dime. Hand brake lever is repop, cable is from bicyclebones. Cant stop the bike just with the front brake but it slows it, may need new pads.  Keys remade from Wes P. work to lock the...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 1, 2021)

Jarod24 said:


> Lol that's @KevinsBikes bike and it's already listed here on the cabe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha!
Well Kevin, Im tryin to get it sold for ya....


----------



## KevinsBikes (Apr 1, 2021)

Hey I made the news!  Price depends on how badly I need to sell it and how much work I have in it.  If anyone in my house asks, it’s “for sale” and I ain’t lyin’ - also, I encourage others to find cheaper bikes and fix them up themselves and ride them, it’s much cheaper and more fun!


----------

